# Hello- new here



## Andylong (Mar 16, 2020)

Happy to have found a site for honest discussion about marriage, sex, etc.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to TAM.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Andy, welcome.

Anything in particular brought you here?


----------

